# Tee and cardioversion



## chase0702

One of our Providers is doing a TEE and Cardioversion procedure. I'm not sure what CPT code I should use for this? Please help, thank you


----------



## gost

CPT for cardioversion is 92960 for external and 92961 for internal.  Both cross to 00410.  Is your doc performing the TEE or providing the sedation while another doc performs the TEE?  TEE codes are 93312 - 93318.  If the anesthesiaologist is doing it, the corect code is probably 93312 and you'll probably want to slap a -59 on the end.  If another doc does the TEE, the TEE codes cross to 01922.  Of course, if your doc provided the sedation for these in the same session, you should only bill for the procedure with the most RVUs.  I don't have my book in front of me so...


----------

